# Behringer A500 Q:



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Is their a way to remove the mounting tabs on this?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Generic said:


> Is their a way to remove the mounting tabs on this?


Unless the ears are screwed in then NO it is part of the unit, could you not have specified to your dealer that you did not require a rack mounting model?

The only other way I can think of but it is a bit crude is to hack saw them off.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

recruit said:


> Unless the ears are screwed in then NO it is part of the unit, could you not have specified to your dealer that you did not require a rack mounting model?
> 
> The only other way I can think of but it is a bit crude is to hack saw them off.


The A500 has heat sinks mounted on the sides behind the ears because it doesn't have fans. I suggest you leave it be.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Generic said:


> Is their a way to remove the mounting tabs on this?


Do some googling: I have seen some others remove the front panel and the garish LED displays and replace it with a simple piece of hardwood cut to the correct size and finished.

I doubt I would be taking a hack saw to it myself.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You might try doing what what I did with my Carvin amp. I ran a strip of black electrical tape over the rack ears. Doesn't get rid of them of course, but at least it looks much better with the holes covered, and it’s pretty much invisible in most room lighting conditions.















​

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the feed back. It is not overly important, but I was just hoping it was an option to remove them, even though instructions aren't in the owners manual.

I found a used solid oak audio rack I was interested in, and I don't even own the a500 yet, but it's the one I plan on getting. It wouldn't fit with the mounting tabs still attached, but I might just build a single MDF rack for the a500 and stick everything else in the oak stand (if I get it).


----------

